# do i need to be autonomo to do freelance work in spain?



## victoriabcn (Mar 24, 2009)

I have been in Barcelona for a month and i will stay here for another 3. I am currently self-employed working on my own website based in London. I have been offered part-time work in Barcelona as a writer for a website but the employer wants me to register as autonomo. is this necessary considering i am still resident and paying council tax on my rented home in the uk? and i will only earn 1500euros here in the next 3 months. 
of course i do not mind paying the tax here, but is it necessary to register and pay for social securidad when i already have that in england?

so any questions but my head is spinning!

thank you, victoria


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

victoriabcn said:


> I have been in Barcelona for a month and i will stay here for another 3. I am currently self-employed working on my own website based in London. I have been offered part-time work in Barcelona as a writer for a website but the employer wants me to register as autonomo. is this necessary considering i am still resident and paying council tax on my rented home in the uk? and i will only earn 1500euros here in the next 3 months.
> of course i do not mind paying the tax here, but is it necessary to register and pay for social securidad when i already have that in england?
> 
> so any questions but my head is spinning!
> ...


Well registering for autonomo is going to cost you about €260 a month so that will be half of your income gone!!! On top of that you will probably have to employ a gestoria to attend to your matters. I guess they want you to do that so that they dont have the hassle of taxes etc


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

victoriabcn said:


> I have been in Barcelona for a month and i will stay here for another 3. I am currently self-employed working on my own website based in London. I have been offered part-time work in Barcelona as a writer for a website but the employer wants me to register as autonomo. is this necessary considering i am still resident and paying council tax on my rented home in the uk? and i will only earn 1500euros here in the next 3 months.
> of course i do not mind paying the tax here, but is it necessary to register and pay for social securidad when i already have that in england?
> 
> so any questions but my head is spinning!
> ...


Are you self employed in the UK?

If so, perhaps a UK invoice will do them. It's all about them being able to withold your tax and vat from your invoice payment etc under the Spanish system. But perhaps, as I assume you're not registerd in Spain as resident, you can simply be a UK based individual doing some work for a Spanish company and registering it in your UK books. At 3 months, I'm sure you're not breaking any rules. After all, the fact that you are here as opposed to doing this from the UK directly is almost irrelevant..... froma Spain taxes point of view. I'm sure self employed people who come here to do contract work in Madrid or Barcelone in IT, for example, do not register as Autonomos.

On the other hand, perhaps they have to go via a Spanish registered agency

Just ask the company if they'll accept a UK invoice.

Hope you get it sorted.


Just thought, cross border VAT might be an issue. Oh dear, this can get complex. I've seen similar headaches going the other way (Spanish folk working for UK company). For a one off in Spain, I've even heard of people finding a friendly autonomo or company and letting them invoice for a percentage - though strictly speaking that is elegal of course!


----------

